# A new way to learn Opera



## barkingbartok (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi folks,

I've been working on a new way to connect people to opera music, and wanted to share some of my beginning work. My theory is that many people struggle to connect to operas because they are just too big to wrap their minds around at once... too much is new at once. To help with this, I've tried to create abbreviated versions of 
operas that touch on all the songs and tell the story in the most entertaining way possible... with legos. People learn the story while becoming familiar with the music, and the entire opera only takes about 30 minutes. After a couple of viewings, the listener becomes familiar with the music and the sequence, and when they watch the actual opera, they're well prepared for all the music and story they will hear.

So here is my first attempt at this... Lego Il Trovatore, I hope you like it.

Act I





Act II




[URL=http://youtube.com/watch?v=mRSq8VjUlW0]
Act III




[URL=http://youtube.com/watch?v=sRFf301hDXM]
Act IV


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

_*standing ovation*_

Very good work!. I don't have any problem with operas and actually I know a lot of them. But I have been succesfuly avoiding Trovatore, and your work seems to be a good introduction.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw the first part of Lego Tosca today. It was awesome! What a fun idea.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Pretty cool!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure if everyone's seen these occasional (not quite serious) opera tales. Could be a different way to learn an opera. 

One of my favourites is Don Carlo.



> Verdi: Don Carlo
> 
> SPANISH INQUISITION! TYRANNY! STAKE! LOVE! MALE FRIENDSHIP! SELF-SACRIFICE! LIBERTY! DEATH!
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Not sure if everyone's seen these occasional (not quite serious) opera tales. Could be a different way to learn an opera.
> 
> One of my favourites is Don Carlo.


These are all very cool. Nice thread.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow very cool,

I'll definitely be showing many people.


----------



## wirorg (Feb 17, 2016)

:clap: This brings us the audience!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wirorg said:


> :clap: This brings us the audience!


Again no post since last 6 years


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Again no post since last 6 years


I quite like it when very old threads are resurrected.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I quite like it when very old threads are resurrected.


In principal I am with you, however O.P is never been seen again since 2007


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am blown away by your innovative approach to enticing young ones into the fold. How very creative and clever of you.
I think you are on to something. Don't stop. There is an audience out there for this. Bravo!!
(by the way: dieing=dying)


----------

